# Two ticks and a ...



## zadiac (15/5/15)

*Two ticks and a ...*






Hahaha......this cracked me up!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan (15/5/15)

Its a goose! not a duck!


----------



## zadiac (15/5/15)

Ag ohm Johan! Dis die gedagte wat tel!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## free3dom (16/5/15)

Is this considered "doggy style" or "duck/goose style"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

